# uploading photo



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2016)

for some reason I can't, has anyone else had the same problem


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 4, 2016)

Works for me.....


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2016)

I was afraid of that and I like him.


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 5, 2016)

mine works


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2016)

Dang Bud, I didn't know you lived in my neighborhood...


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 5, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> Dang Bud, I didn't know you lived in my neighborhood...



Yep we call them our alumnaminium&#8217;s.  

Just thinking about Neal trying to post without photos is like tying an Italian guys hands down and having him try and talk.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 5, 2016)

I think someone has stolen the pink flamingos.....


----------



## bud16415 (Mar 5, 2016)

We bring the flamingos in for the winter. Against the white snow they scare the kids.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 6, 2016)

OK smart guys, tell me how to fix it


----------



## nealtw (Mar 6, 2016)

think I got it


----------



## Chris (Mar 7, 2016)

My day.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1457332629.282460.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1457332646.314894.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1457332673.898316.jpg


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2016)

nice pet...


----------



## frodo (Mar 7, 2016)

Chris said:


> My day.
> 
> View attachment 11092
> 
> ...



step on it !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elbo (Mar 7, 2016)

just trying it


----------



## elbo (Mar 7, 2016)

still doesnt work. What do I have to do ?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2016)

I was able to Choose File and just wasn't waiting long enough after hitting the upload button, I think.


----------



## havasu (Mar 7, 2016)

This forum has alot of add on junk, and is the slowest forum in the 25 that I manage.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2016)

We need some whiz kid to make a video of uploading photos and post it as a sticky in introductions. For the new people.


----------



## havasu (Mar 7, 2016)

Frodo had a great tutorial with lots of pics on Plumbingforums.com, but he used some external imaging service and now the pics are no longer there. I get this question asked many times a day and just get too lazy to post my own.


----------



## havasu (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is one quickie....

Please use this procedure when uploading photos to a thread. 

How to upload photos from mobile devices

1.Go to the thread you want to post a pic to.
2. Click your menu button, then click reply. 
3. Type your response then click on "Attachments".
4. That will bring you to a screen where you will have to click "Add Attachment".
5. Pick from Camera, or from Gallery.
6. Pick the picture you wish to upload.
7. Then either add more photos, or click the send button.


----------

